# Can't Get Power to Car Stereo



## shawhey27 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Ford Econoline with a Panasonic CQ - DP383U stereo in it. It came with the van, and it hasn't worked since I got it. I changed the internal fuse in the deck, connected a couple of wires that were cut but still the deck won't turn on. I can't figure out which fuse inside the car is for the stereo, and there is no manual or diagram to look at.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Chahe


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Pick up a test light from a local hardware store roughly $5 when you test the fuses make sure that the van is on and test each side of the fuses the one that lights up on one side but not the other will be the blown fuses


----------



## shawhey27 (May 19, 2011)

I got the power working, but it was an unusual fix. I'm assuming the constant power isn't working, because I connected the constant power and ignition together and it works now. Problem is that there is no memory when I shut it off (obviously constant power isn't working), but I don't know what to do to fix that. Would it be because the two wires are crossed, or because of a shortage in the constant power?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need a test light to find which wire is the constant power, check the fuses they will be on separate fuses.


----------

